# Gaggia Classic 2013 - Drip Tray Grill is functional, not stylish



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

Just received my Gaggia Classic from Amazon.co.uk. In the youtube videos (and the pictures on Amazon) it appears stylish with round corners, smooth holes, and polished! The grill I received is covered in a bubbling white plastic sticker (which does not seem to be a protective layer), sharp corners and has super sharp edges everywhere... something functional that you'd expect to come out of an workshop.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Cheers.

Tony


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Tony Maloan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just received my Gaggia Classic from Amazon.co.uk. In the youtube videos (and the pictures on Amazon) it appears stylish with round corners, smooth holes, and polished! The grill I received is covered in a bubbling white plastic sticker (which does not seem to be a protective layer), sharp corners and has super sharp edges everywhere... something functional that you'd expect to come out of an workshop.
> 
> ...


The plastic sticker should definitely peel off?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, the plastic in the tray should peel off. Which bits are sharp?


----------



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

The holes in the grill have very sharp edges. I did start peeling the sticker away and found it to have a matte surface underneath. I'll check again!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Stainless steel sheet does come with a white protective film on for protection in fabricating marking and working.It is normally removed when work is complete.

The sharp edges do not sound right. Can you show a photo of the part ?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The holes in mine are not especially sharp to touch, it's a little sharp on the inside turned edges but I don't think it's cause for alarm :/


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Tony Maloan said:


> The holes in the grill have very sharp edges. I did start peeling the sticker away and found it to have a matte surface underneath. I'll check again!


Shouldn't be matte? Defo shiny chrome...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

As far as I can remember the top plate of metal/cup warmer was also coated in this stuff and I had to peel it off. It's s few years ago now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got blue plastic film in my head, could be wrong.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've got blue plastic film in my head, could be wrong.


I think you're right. Think there was blue plastic film and a matte white one on the drip tray.


----------



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks all! I managed to get the white plastic off and I now have a stylish shiny grill  ! The problem was that the sticker was crushed on the sides when the plate is bent. When I peeled that part, there was a dark residue left behind but I managed to get that off with a bit of elbow grease.

The grill holes are smooth too; it was the plastic that was sharp.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Tony Maloan said:


> Thanks all! I managed to get the white plastic off and I now have a stylish shiny grill  ! The problem was that the sticker was crushed on the sides when the plate is bent. When I peeled that part, there was a dark residue left behind but I managed to get that off with a bit of elbow grease.
> 
> The grill holes are smooth too; it was the plastic that was sharp.


Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Very good news


----------

